# SA Ultra Compact Stainless



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Springfield Armory PX9161LP

6 rounds 3.5 inches 800 bucks. What say you?


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW! I like it.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I must say, you have good taste in 45ACP's. It's a beaut! www.budsgunshop.com had one listed at $763 delivered. The key word being "had".


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

That's a great price! I think I need to head down to the local shop and get one for 800 before they come to their senses.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I love how those little 3" 1911's look. Some day, some day.

Although I won't use it for a CCW gun. Too many reliability issues.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Todd,
That's for CC in a tuxedo... Your XD9SC is for CC in everything else...

'Course, I've been packing my XD45 more often...

JW


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Todd,
> That's for CC in a tuxedo... Your XD9SC is for CC in everything else...
> 
> 'Course, I've been packing my XD45 more often...
> ...


Looks like I won't need one then for a while since the last time I was in a tux was my wedding 10 years ago.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

No fancy suit here, that sucker will get used. Just like my Les Baer. I already have a plastic gun. For winter carry. The Springer is thinner and will be easier to hide in the summer. Les Baer is a range gun, but I would carry that too if I had too. They are tools.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Buy it! Pump 500 through it of various brands, and put up a range report! I'd love to know how good they are... I'm already a Springfield fan... Who knows?

JeffWard


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I've read that the 45ACP does not do well in a 3 inch gun. Are the newer rounds doing better? Will a Gold Dot or DPX fully expand coming from only 3 inches of barrel?

Anyone got a reference on good results?

Beautiful 1911, that's for sure...


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yea
what's this reliability issue in a 3" 45acp
thought they had that figured out
not??


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

The reviews I have seen are overwhelmingy positive not just on this one but many other 3 inch as well.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

P.S. I am going to get one put on layaway at the local shop. It will be awhile for a review.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm not so much concerned with the reliability of the pistol, but the JHPs. Most 45ACP loads were developed around the 5 inch barrel. Reducing that by 2/5 must have a pretty decent impact on velocity. What JHPs maintain enough velocity or mushroom reliably from a 3 inch barrel?


----------

